# Nassahegan - RAW - 2009-06-16



## WoodCore (Jun 16, 2009)

Great ride tonight!! 

After the all the rain we have had lately it was great to get back into the woods and roll. I'll let some one else give the play by play while I work on the video! Yes that's right, got some sweet video.   

While you wait here's the track data from the ride. 

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=575 

http://crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=575&w=0

Great to meet Chris and Pat, hook up with Brian once again (this time without a broken frame) and finally get a chance to ride with you Greg. 

Alright back to the video........


----------



## Greg (Jun 16, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=575
> 
> http://crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=575&w=0
> 
> ...



Glad to see we broke the 6 mile mark with the additional fumbling around the jail. Tim? I think you mean Pat, but they do kinda look alike.  Definitely great to ride with you too Jon. Hop in on a ride with us anytime. Thanks for the post-ride brew!

Can't wait to see the vid. Some nice smooth drops by 2knees and some scary landings as well. You can skip the footage of the lameness that was me climbing that stupid slab... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2009)

Good ride, a little scatter brained at the end, but good.  We didn't get over to the kitchen like Greg originally planned, sorry dude.  It was fun watching Pat huck shit.  Even better that he didn't break himself, though he did go down a couple of times.  The trails were in overall good shape, but the rocks and wood was a little slick, a few patches of light mud here and there.  We did our typical loop on the east side, skipping the lowest part for fear of it being too wet.  We ended with the fun trail with the ladder rollers and small dirt jumps, were Pat made an impressive huck look easy.  Then we dropped off Grassi and Pat and did a little loop up on the east side, through some stuff we had already ridden, popped back out on Stone and went poking around on the west side.  It was getting dark so we didn't want to venture too far.  Called it a night with some nice brews in the lot afterward, thanks woodcore!

Good to see Grassi out on a bike again finally, Pat; you were riding well, stop pussing out on the hills and you'll kicking my ass all over the place.  Nice to ride with woodcore again, I hope you can make more of our rides.  Greg; a pleasure as always.

Can't wait to see the video! :beer:


----------



## Greg (Jun 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Good to see Grassi out on a bike again finally, Pat; you were riding well, stop pussing out on the hills and you'll kicking my ass all over the place.  Nice to ride with woodcore again, I hope you can make more of our rides.  Greg; a pleasure as always.



Chris has picked right up where he left off. He was jamming on some of the hills. Seems like he only quit on the climbs when he saw Pat do it.  Embrace the misery, fellas! You just might learn to love it. The climbing addiction is kinda weird like that.

Anyway, big props also to Chris for tackling some of the ladder roller things. Nice aggressive riding. Pat - you just got that drop thing down. Threading the needle to line up (well 2 out of the 3 times  ) on that drop bellow the ladder-rock-ladder was impressive. You usually just land them so smooth. I'll say it again, someday when you get on a real bike, it's gonna be nuts to watch.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 16, 2009)

Can't wait to see the carnage.  Props to Pat.  He is my idol.  

Good time tonight minus the OTB at the end.  Nice meeting you Wood.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice to meet you woodcore.  Had fun riding today.  I mean the trail riding.  I was really enjoying it, even the climbs, as far as i could go.  Probably pushed my luck going for that bigger huck the 3rd time, the landings were rough and i just didnt pull it off the last time.  could've done without the stupid crash on the dirt jumps too but oh well.  cant wait to get out again, although my knee is a bit sore from having my leg bent all the way back.  

the bike is holding up though. :lol:


----------



## Trev (Jun 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> the bike is holding up though. :lol:



Good News! Good News! heh

Sounds like a good run!

Pics.. Vid..?


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 17, 2009)

Trev said:


> Good News! Good News! heh
> 
> Sounds like a good run!
> 
> Pics.. Vid..?



Should have the video up later this evening. Good stuff for sure.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Good time tonight minus the OTB at the end.  Nice meeting you Wood.



When I first read that I thought you were talking to the small trees that you OTB'd into. :lol:


----------



## Trev (Jun 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> When I first read that I thought you were talking to the small trees that you OTB'd into. :lol:



I lol'd


----------



## 2knees (Jun 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> Chris has picked right up where he left off. He was jamming on some of the hills. Seems like he only quit on the climbs when he saw Pat do it.
> 
> *so its my fault????    actually, i felt like i climbed alot longer than i have on any other ride. *
> 
> I'll say it again, someday when you get on a real bike, it's gonna be nuts to watch.



umm yeah, i think yesterday was sufficiently nuts from where I'm sitting.  seriously i'm in some major pain today.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> When I first read that I thought you were talking to the small trees that you OTB'd into. :lol:





Trev said:


> I lol'd



:lol:  I didn't eat wood on that one.  But I did get up close and personal with the dirt.


----------



## Greg (Jun 17, 2009)

2knees said:


> so its my fault????  actually, i felt like i climbed alot longer than i have on any other ride.



Lighten up Frances. I was just busting balls. I remember you saying how those first two climbs seemed a lot shorter this time. It's all perspective and the climbing part gets easier the more you do it. That climb up to the trail that leads over to the caveman drop used to seem like pure torture to me. It's a lot easier now.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> Lighten up Frances. I was just busting balls.



I think i knew that bro!

As far as climbing, i was talking to grassi as i walked up one of them.  I think i want him to bring a bull horn next time and scream at me like he would one of his lacrosse players.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 17, 2009)

2knees said:


> I think i knew that bro!
> 
> As far as climbing, i was talking to grassi as i walked up one of them.  I think i want him to bring a bull horn next time and scream at me like he would one of his lacrosse players.



Its all about the 3 Hs...  Head Heart and Hustle

:lol:


----------



## Greg (Jun 17, 2009)

2knees said:


> As far as climbing, i was talking to grassi as i walked up one of them.  I think i want him to bring a bull horn next time and scream at me like he would one of his lacrosse players.



:lol:

Climbs are always going to be tough with the low free-ride seat style you've adopted. I notice you stand and mash a lot. That's draining on the whole body. I only usually stand on the steepest of climbs, to get over some uneven terrain, or when I need just one final burst to make it to the top.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2009)

2knees said:


> As far as climbing, i was talking to grassi as i walked up one of them.  I think i want him to bring a bull horn next time and scream at me like he would one of his lacrosse players.



That would be pleasant... 

I thought you were riding well yesterday Pat.  There was a few times on short climbs that I thought I would have dropped you, but you were right there on my tail.


----------



## Greg (Jun 17, 2009)

I think everyone was riding well. I hope the pace and break locations/lengths were good. I like how Chris only needs 90 seconds or so and is then ready to get going again.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> :lol:
> 
> Climbs are always going to be tough with the low free-ride seat style you've adopted. I notice you stand and mash a lot. That's draining on the whole body. I only usually stand on the steepest of climbs, to get over some uneven terrain, or when I need just one final burst to make it to the top.



Yes, what he said is true.  Ideally you want your seat high enough so that you leg is almost fully extended when your pedal is at the bottom of the stroke and your foot is relatively parallel to the ground.  That's for when you're doing a lot of pedaling or uphill.  I like to lower mine for going down sketchy stuff, or if I was going to be doing any crazy hucks like you do.  For the most part I keep it slightly lower than the optimal pedaling height.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> I think everyone was riding well. I hope the pace and break locations/lengths were good. I like how Chris only needs 90 seconds or so and is then ready to get going again.



Agreed, I didn't mean to imply that everyone else was riding poorly.  I guess I was just expecting less out of Pat.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 17, 2009)

I wouldnt really know what constitutes good riding vs. bad riding but the pace seemed to me to be good.  We all were in the same general time frame and i sufficiently managed to block woodcore and grassi from passing me on the uphills to further enhance that image.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> I think everyone was riding well. I hope the pace and break locations/lengths were good. I like how Chris only needs 90 seconds or so and is then ready to get going again.



Pace and breaks where fine Greg, definitely more/longer than I'm used too but well appreciated. Looking at the GPS data I couldn't believe how much we actually ended up climbing yesterday. I guess it was a lot of little ups and downs but they sure did add up. Yesterday's ride with all the greasy wood and rocks was certainly a good one for working on balance for sure.


----------



## Greg (Jun 17, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Pace and breaks where fine Greg, definitely more/longer than I'm used too but well appreciated.



Likewise. That's one thing I've been trying to do more of this season, i.e. ride further without stopping as much. Tough to do over at Stone with a couple guys that don't know the trail network that well though. Was just trying to keep the group together. Brian and I will insist that you sign up for a marathon ride soon. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2009)

I was feeling pretty beat last night.  The number of stops was fine with me.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 17, 2009)

Here's the video..... Enjoy!!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice video Woodcore, thanks!  Too bad it makes the stuff that I thought was kinda bad-ass look easy.


----------



## Greg (Jun 17, 2009)

Great video! I love watching the vids others put together. Nice editing and footage. Great job making a bunch of hacks look kinda cool, or maybe not... :roll: :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 17, 2009)

Good choice with the Franti.  My shoulder is killing me.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 17, 2009)

nice job woodcore.  But.... you shoulda left the whole carnage in from the one drop!  everybody loves a good wipeout.

seriously though, thanks and great work.


----------



## JD (Jun 18, 2009)

Who hit the tree at the end?


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 18, 2009)

That would be Pat (2knees)!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 18, 2009)

Good video WC, I always thought those dirt jumps were a nice easy fun end to that ride, but Chris and Pat make them look pretty tough!


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 18, 2009)

looks like some fun stuff


----------



## bvibert (Jun 18, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Good video WC, I always thought those dirt jumps were a nice easy fun end to that ride, but Chris and Pat make them look pretty tough!



The first one, that Grassi OTB'd on, was built up a bit more and had a little divot on the back side.  The divot tried to suck your front tire in if you didn't clear it, as is evidenced by Grassi's spill.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Here's the video..... Enjoy!!




finally some Hip-Hop!!!! nice video..


----------



## 2knees (Jun 18, 2009)

JD said:


> Who hit the tree at the end?



yeah, that was fun.  i just drifted off the lower kicker and when i landed, i was leaning into the drift and turned right into that tree. 

put those little booters in an open area and you could really fly, but i'm finding that the trees and rocks become a bit of a nuisance.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 18, 2009)

bvibert said:


> The first one, that Grassi OTB'd on, was built up a bit more and had a little divot on the back side.  The divot tried to suck your front tire in if you didn't clear it, as is evidenced by Grassi's spill.



yeah, what he said.... :lol:


----------



## Trev (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice show... good stuff...


----------



## JD (Jun 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> yeah, that was fun.  i just drifted off the lower kicker and when i landed, i was leaning into the drift and turned right into that tree.
> 
> put those little booters in an open area and you could really fly, but i'm finding that the trees and rocks become a bit of a nuisance.



Looks like you're really going for it!  You would really enjoy a bike with a better geometrey for that kind of thing.  Looks like a fun ride.....let's see the raw footage of that other wipe out!?!?


----------



## 2knees (Jun 18, 2009)

JD said:


> Looks like you're really going for it!  You would really enjoy a bike with a better geometrey for that kind of thing.  Looks like a fun ride.....let's see the raw footage of that other wipe out!?!?



yeah, that bike isnt really suited for any real stuntery.  the drop where woodcore cut out the finish, that was real rough with the hardtail.  I pulled it off clean the first two times but for the sake of video, i went for it one more time with ugly results.  Hitting that 3 times in about 5 minutes was a bit much on the body.


----------



## JD (Jun 18, 2009)

Shouldn't be a problem on the HT....esspecially if you were a bit more upright and could lower the seat farther so you would have more room to absorb the landing....I'm more nervous about that bike folding...Bikes like that will fold on you doing that kind of thing.  Believe me.  In the mean time keep ripping.  An when you do tear the head tube off, or snap the forks, we can have a nice long thread about what bike you should buy. 

ps
what kind of forks are on there?


----------



## 2knees (Jun 18, 2009)

thats not too comforting!  not sure on the forks, but its in my car so when i go to lunch, i'll check it out.  Its a deptartment store bike.  249.99 on sale at Dicks.  I just bought it at the end of last year to see if i was going to really want to get into this.  The last thing i wanted to do was buy a $2,000 bike and never ride it.  Now that i've realized how much fun this is, i need to upgrade before something bad happens.  It would also help to develop some of the basic skills of riding.  Greg and those guys blow my doors off on the xc parts of the ride.  

bottom line though, its so much fun launching off of stuff that i cant wait to get out and try something bigger/different.


----------



## JD (Jun 18, 2009)

Dude.  600 dollars on a used bike is still cheaper then dental work.  I suggest craigslist.
http://hartford.craigslist.org/bik/1221027746.html
Not Ideal for XC, but that really doesn't mean anything. As you said, you're allready getting dusted on the XC sections....this would be a great bike for you to progerss on.


----------



## Greg (Jun 18, 2009)

*2knees Breakdown*

What I was most impressed with is what a talented dancer 2knees proved to be on Tuesday:



:lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> What I was most impressed with is what a talented dancer 2knees proved to be on Tuesday:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:



:lol:  Word!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> What I was most impressed with is what a talented dancer 2knees proved to be on Tuesday:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:




ahahahaha


----------



## jarrodski (Jun 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> What I was most impressed with is what a talented dancer 2knees proved to be on Tuesday:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:



d d do you think its b b better to be born a crip or to. t... to be come one later by accident?

http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/104357/?tag=Rap


----------



## JD (Jun 18, 2009)

That's some serious crunkin'.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 18, 2009)

i keep watching this and keep laughing....


----------



## 2knees (Jun 18, 2009)

i cant see it but let me guess, its a super slo-mo replay of my wreck......


----------



## Greg (Jun 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> i cant see it but let me guess, its a super slo-mo replay of my wreck......



Waaaay more entertaining than that. :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> i cant see it but let me guess, its a super slo-mo replay of my wreck......



ohhh, wait till you get home and see it.  priceless.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 18, 2009)

someone want to fill me in at least?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> someone want to fill me in at least?



Woodcore caught you peeing in the woods.  Damn you are Irish....


----------



## 2knees (Jun 18, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Woodcore caught you peeing in the woods.  Damn you are Irish....



nah, i know you're lying cause the only piss i took was in your gas tank.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> nah, i know you're lying cause the only piss i took was in your gas tank.



that is hilarious.  i put my yam-bag on greg's door handle after you left.  :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Jun 18, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> that is hilarious.  i put my yam-bag on greg's door handle after you left.  :lol:




i did hear him mention that he wanted some tea.....


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> What I was most impressed with is what a talented dancer 2knees proved to be on Tuesday:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:



Thats awsome!

I have watched this 4 or 5 times and it still makes me laugh.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> What I was most impressed with is what a talented dancer 2knees proved to be on Tuesday:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:



holy shit thats funny.  :lol:


----------

